

Investors? What do you think this is… Twitter? - aspir
http://page.ly/about/investors/

======
kmfrk
I don't know, it feels like they are telling people who recognize the quality
and potential of the service and who want to support them to go fuck
themselves.

What about the people who want to be your voluntary missionaries and spread
the word and love? Give them _something_ to vent their appreciation with.

Even 37signals realized that Jeff Bezos had something to offer them and let
him invest.

I'm not calling hubris as much as saying that there are some human resources
to be used for both parties' benefit.

~~~
aspir
That's why I posted it to HN. I'm venting my appreciation for the boldness.

------
kovar
The longer we've gone without investors, the easier it is to continue doing
so, and the more likely it is that we can post a page similar to this one....

~~~
strebel
Lean becomes a lifestyle after a while. Best decision (really had no other
options) we made was to bootstrap. Owning 100% of profits has it's perks as
well.

------
carlhancock
We are in the same boat. Our competitors have investors, what do we have
instead? Profit, more of it every month and no investors to answer to.
#winning

~~~
justinchen
Same here (boostrapped, profitable). It's a great feeling, but it's annoying
that people still ask if we're looking for funding.

~~~
carlhancock
We actually haven't been approached about funding by anyone, which is ironic
considering we are actually very profitable. But then again, investors seem to
love unprofitable investments for some reason. But that is a good thing. Being
bootstrapped means more money in my pocket and nobody to answer to except my
business partners, not an outside investor.

------
peteysd
There is humor embedded all over the site. I especially love the "el Pollo
Diablo" plan.

------
Tycho
seems to be a lot of new aliases making their debut in this thread

~~~
acangiano
carlhancock and beaufrusetta are very likely to be sockpuppets:

\- Accounts created less than an hour ago

\- Only 1 comment, very positive about the company

\- Both use "win" or variations of it

EDIT: They aren't sockpuppets, but rather supportive friends of the startup's
founder.

~~~
strebel
or could they be <http://twitter.com/carlhancock> and
<http://twitter.com/beaufrusetta> whom are supportive friends?

------
beaufrusetta
The devil chicken plan + the look of the site + Josh's dashing good looks...

...win! haha

------
strebel
woot ;)

